# Chiesa - Milan: scontro Maldini Elliott.



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.

*Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte.*


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



E dov'è lo scontro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.


Scontro ? Mi pare più logica che scontro.


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



E ci mancherebbe di spendere più di 40M per Chiesa. 

Aggiungo una mia personale considerazione, l'unico buono della Fiorentina è Castrovilli e se riesce a mantenere una buona continuità può essere determinante.


----------



## kipstar (20 Settembre 2020)

Non vedo lo scontro. Vista la situazione contrattuale del ragazzo e il periodo di mercato post lockdown....la cosa possa essere fattibile solo così.....e ci credo comunque poco.
Ricordo che sia casti casti che Alexis sono scelte dell'attuale dirigenza sportiva.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Settembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Non vedo lo scontro. Vista la situazione contrattuale del ragazzo e il periodo di mercato post lockdown....la cosa possa essere fattibile solo così.....e ci credo comunque poco.
> Ricordo che sia casti casti che Alexis sono scelte dell'attuale dirigenza sportiva.....


Io avrei rispedito il belga al mittente, giocatore troppo limitato per poter giocare nel Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io avrei rispedito il belga al mittente, giocatore troppo limitato per poter giocare nel Milan.



Vero.
Pare il primo abate.
Corre , si sbatte ma poi ci sarebbe pure la palla nel campo.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io avrei rispedito il belga al mittente, giocatore troppo limitato per poter giocare nel Milan.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Pare il primo abate.
> Corre , si sbatte ma poi ci sarebbe pure la palla nel campo.



Qui dentro c'è gente che disquisisce e contesta le qualita tecniche di Chiesa , mi chiedo che partite seguono?? personalmente ogni volta che vedo in campo e VESTIRE LA MAGLIA DEL MILAN i vari krunic castillejo saalekoso provo semplicemente VERGOGNA


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io avrei rispedito il belga al mittente, giocatore troppo limitato per poter giocare nel Milan.



Non capisco perché ce l'abbiate tutti con sto Saelemaekers. È un giocatore che è passato dalla lega belga alla serie A, a stagione in corso. Ha 21 anni, è stato pagato una miseria e di certo non con l'aspettativa di vincere il pallone d'oro. Ha fatto comunque il suo quando ha giocato, è stato schierato td, ad, as e ha sempre una buona attitudine. Ci sta alla grande in una rosa ampia.
Mi pare a volte che si vada più alla ricerca del personaggio o del cognome esotico.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E dov'è lo scontro?



Credo vogliano far passare il messaggio che Maldini spinga per Chiesa anche spendendo cifre fuori dalla logica,ma sappiamo che non è pazzo.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.




Off topic = ban


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ce l'abbiate tutti con sto Saelemaekers. È un giocatore che è passato dalla lega belga alla serie A, a stagione in corso. Ha 21 anni, è stato pagato una miseria e di certo non con l'aspettativa di vincere il pallone d'oro. Ha fatto comunque il suo quando ha giocato, è stato schierato td, ad, as e ha sempre una buona attitudine. Ci sta alla grande in una rosa ampia.
> Mi pare a volte che si vada più alla ricerca del personaggio o del cognome esotico.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Comunque si deve fare ma al prezzo giusto.
Ovvio.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E un'altra cosa.. Ho sempre odiato chi storpia il cognome. Da ragazzino ho fatto a botte con un compagno che ha scherzato col mio cognome. Credo che se ti chiamassero pangigi o bargigi non saresti contento. In più non capisco, prendi per il c**o uno dei tuoi? E poi dai lezioni da tifoso?



Punto 1: non do lezioni proprio di niente ho espresso il mio parere, se non ti aggrada puoi passare oltre e ignorarmi , non mi offendero.. 
Punto 2: ho scritto svariate volte che il cognome del belga mi risulta inscrivibile perciò abbrevio senza voler irridere nessuno

ti esorto nuovamente a passare tranquillamente oltre, visto che non ho mai avuto ne avrò mai occasione di rispondere ad un tuo post...


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Credo vogliano far passare il messaggio che Maldini spinga per Chiesa anche spendendo cifre fuori dalla logica,ma sappiamo che non è pazzo.



Eh be'. Se Maldini desse 70 milioni alla Fiorentina( soldi che non abbiamo) sarebbe da internare.


----------



## sipno (20 Settembre 2020)

Scontro?

Mamma che pochezza i nostri giornali.

Comunque come con Ajer vorrei una alternativa a Chiesa.

A quelle cifre ce ne sono


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh be'. Se Maldini desse 70 milioni alla Fiorentina( soldi che non abbiamo) sarebbe da internare.



Ma infatti,e non parliamo di 70 mln cash,ma di 70 mln come valore complessivo,quindi compresa qualche contropartita o con formula alla tonali non dobbiamo andare oltre i 45,il prossimo anno questo va via a 20 mln,anche se a noi serve oggi.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scontro?
> 
> Mamma che pochezza i nostri giornali.
> 
> ...



Ce ne saranno sicuramente, diamine; detto questo secondo me ci fossiliziamo troppo sul costo/prezzo; nessuno di noi sa come stanno le cose realmente e su cosa vertono realmente le trattative; penso che Chiesa rispetto ad altri stuzzichi gli appetiti di molti di noi per una serie di motivi che non sto a ripetere; fondamentale è non restare così! poi se invece di Chiesa arriva un'altro altrettanto bravo che ci fa migliorare sarò contento uguale!


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma infatti,e non parliamo di 70 mln cash,ma di 70 mln come valore complessivo,quindi compresa qualche contropartita o con formula alla tonali non dobbiamo andare oltre i 45,il prossimo anno questo va via a 20 mln,anche se a noi serve oggi.



Esatto. Non esiste un operazione per Chiesa di quell' entità in nessun caso. E io sono abbastanza sicuro che noi non si sia così folli.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Settembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché ce l'abbiate tutti con sto Saelemaekers. È un giocatore che è passato dalla lega belga alla serie A, a stagione in corso. Ha 21 anni, è stato pagato una miseria e di certo non con l'aspettativa di vincere il pallone d'oro. Ha fatto comunque il suo quando ha giocato, è stato schierato td, ad, as e ha sempre una buona attitudine. Ci sta alla grande in una rosa ampia.
> Mi pare a volte che si vada più alla ricerca del personaggio o del cognome esotico.



Ormai visto che Kessiè e Calhanoglu sembrano (almeno momentaneamente) dei giocatori di calcio la valvola di sfogo del forum sono diventati Saelemaekers e Krunic.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Punto 1: non do lezioni proprio di niente ho espresso il mio parere, se non ti aggrada puoi passare oltre e ignorarmi , non mi offendero..
> Punto 2: ho scritto svariate volte che il cognome del belga mi risulta inscrivibile perciò abbrevio senza voler irridere nessuno
> 
> ti esorto nuovamente a passare tranquillamente oltre, visto che non ho mai avuto ne avrò mai occasione di rispondere ad un tuo post...



Difatti non mi sono soffermato sulla tua opinione tecnica, ma solo sulla mancanza di rispetto (è una mia opinione) nello storpiare sempre il cognome del giocatore in questione. 
Ho preso il tuo post ma è una considerazione in generale.
Essendo un forum credo di poter avere diritto di scriverlo. 
Anche se qui noto che a volte la moderazione va un po' oltre..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Credo vogliano far passare il messaggio che Maldini spinga per Chiesa anche spendendo cifre fuori dalla logica,ma sappiamo che non è pazzo.


Lo scontro, che forse sarà più una discussione, è probabilmente sul fatto che Maldini e Massara vogliano avere la possibilità di investire qualcosa in più su Chiesa rispetto a quanto invece voglia fare la proprietà. Pioli stravede per Chiesa, penso lo abbia chiesto espressamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Secondo me é una notizia che va a confermare che il Milan non fará acquisti se non matureranno una delle seguenti particolari condizioni:

Offerte di acquisto a buon prezzo dei giocatori ai margini (Paquetá, Conti, Laxalt, Musacchio, Duarte, Krunic..). Eventualitá improbabile, il solo Paquetá ha voci di mercato al momento.

Occasioni relative all’acquisizione di giocatori tecnicamente nel mirino, ma venduti a prezzo di saldo.

Senza improbabili buone cessioni o vendite di giocatori di interesse a prezzi di saldo, non faremo nulla.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me é una notizia che va a confermare che il Milan non fará acquisti se non matureranno una delle seguenti particolari condizioni:
> 
> Offerte di acquisto a buon prezzo dei giocatori ai margini (Paquetá, Conti, Laxalt, Musacchio, Duarte, Krunic..). Eventualitá improbabile, il solo Paquetá ha voci di mercato al momento.
> 
> ...



Senza improbabili buone cessioni o vendite di giocatori di interesse a prezzi di saldo, non faremo nulla.[/QUOTE]
E quindi?.......da tifoso sarai soddisfatto ugualmente? 
IO NO ma proprio per niente


----------



## Rikyg83 (20 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scontro?
> 
> Mamma che pochezza i nostri giornali.
> 
> ...



Esatto, "scontro"....il solito giornalismo di Repubblica.
Io per ora mi accontento di Ayer. Cediamo Gabbia in prestito, Halilovic e Paquetà per prendere Ayer. Poi se c'è la possibilità, si valuti l'acquisto o di un esterno o di un altro centrocampista


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me é una notizia che va a confermare che il Milan non fará acquisti se non matureranno una delle seguenti particolari condizioni:
> 
> Offerte di acquisto a buon prezzo dei giocatori ai margini (Paquetá, Conti, Laxalt, Musacchio, Duarte, Krunic..). Eventualitá improbabile, il solo Paquetá ha voci di mercato al momento.
> 
> ...



Alla luce del marcato fatto, delle uscite e degli acquisti c'era secondo te spazio, tempo e disponibilità economica per affrontare la rivoluzione rangnick??

Alla fine la più bella eredità tecnica ce l'ha lasciata il milan post covid.
Senza ibra, l'esplosione di rebic, la nascita della coppia kessie-benna, la conferma di theo, le prestazioni di gigio, il nuovo modulo,ecc ecc oggi saremmo disperati come e peggio dello scorso anno.


Non è stata la conferma di pioli ad indirizzare il mercato ma è stato il mercato ad indirizzare la conferma di pioli.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla luce del marcato fatto, delle uscite e degli acquisti c'era secondo te spazio, tempo e disponibilità economica per affrontare la rivoluzione rangnick??
> 
> Alla fine la più bella eredità tecnica ce l'ha lasciata il milan post covid.
> Senza ibra, l'esplosione di rebic, la nascita della coppia kessie-benna, la conferma di theo, le prestazioni di gigio, il nuovo modulo,ecc ecc oggi saremmo disperati come e peggio dello scorso anno.
> ...



Non solo il mercato ha confermato Pioli,anche la mancanza di tempo necessario tra la stagione chiusa e la nuova che garantisse l'avvio di un nuovo progetto tecnico.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non solo il mercato ha confermato Pioli,anche la mancanza di tempo necessario tra la stagione chiusa e la nuova che garantisse l'avvio di un nuovo progetto tecnico.



Infatti chiedevo all'amico se c'erano tempo , spazio e disponibilità economica per affrontare la rivoluzione .


----------



## Kayl (20 Settembre 2020)

Non capisco dove sia lo scontro, non credo che Maldini voglia regalare 30 milioni in più alla Fiorentina così ad scrotum. Il dissidio potrebbe risiedere magari che Maldini vorrebbe fare la proposta definitiva PRIMA di cedere Paquetà in modo da fornire a Pioli sia Milenkovic che Chiesa subito visto che Pioli ha già detto che è importantissimo partire bene, diversamente dagli anni scorsi, e Gazidis non vuole rischiare di spendere quella cifra senza avere la certezza di poterla ripianare parzialmente con Paquetà.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla luce del marcato fatto, delle uscite e degli acquisti c'era secondo te spazio, tempo e disponibilità economica per affrontare la rivoluzione rangnick??
> 
> Alla fine la più bella eredità tecnica ce l'ha lasciata il milan post covid.
> Senza ibra, l'esplosione di rebic, la nascita della coppia kessie-benna, la conferma di theo, le prestazioni di gigio, il nuovo modulo,ecc ecc oggi saremmo disperati come e peggio dello scorso anno.
> ...



Rangnick, fosse stato preso in questa stagione 2020-2021, per tutte le peculiarità che sappiamo, sarebbe stato una catastrofe vera e propria. E non solo per il suo valore intrinseco da tecnico discutibile. Per me è importante che non sia stato preso per le conseguenze che avrebbe comportato a livello di filosofia societaria.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Rangnick, fosse stato preso in questa stagione 2020-2021, per tutte le peculiarità che sappiamo, sarebbe stato una catastrofe vera e propria. E non solo per il suo valore intrinseco da tecnico discutibile. Per me è importante che non sia stato preso per le conseguenze che avrebbe comportato a livello di filosofia societaria.



La penso come te.
Il nostro calcio è difficile e senza conoscenza dell'ambiente è difficile fare bene.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La penso come te.
> Il nostro calcio è difficile e senza conoscenza dell'ambiente è difficile fare bene.



Assolutamente ma non solo. Rangnick e il suo mitologico progetto avrebbe significato ridimensionamento a ruolo di fucina di giovani per le grandi d' Italia e di Europa. In pochi pare si siano accorti dello scampato pericolo.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente ma non solo. Rangnick e il suo mitologico progetto avrebbe significato ridimensionamento a ruolo di fucina di giovani per le grandi d' Italia e di Europa. In pochi pare si siano accorti dello scampato pericolo.


Questa si che sarebbe stata la fine definitiva del Milan


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Ma quale scontro. È solo buon senso rinunciare a Chiesa a quelle cifre. Già la metà sarebbe tanto e anche troppo. 
Mi piacerebbe sentire i nomi di qualche alternativa, sembra sempre di più la rincorsa per Correa dell'anno scorso. In quel caso arrivò Rebic (e pare che economicamente sia stato un ottimo colpo rispetto a un Correa per cui chiedevano tanto). Speriamo accada la stessa cosa quest'anno


----------



## Davidoff (20 Settembre 2020)

Castillejo e Saelemekers non sono abbastanza, a destra serve un upgrade. Spero che abbiano qualche alternativa a Chiesa, perché i fenomeni della Fiorentina non ci verranno certo incontro, mica siamo i ladri a cui vendono sistematicamente i loro giocatori migliori...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me é una notizia che va a confermare che il Milan non fará acquisti se non matureranno una delle seguenti particolari condizioni:
> 
> Offerte di acquisto a buon prezzo dei giocatori ai margini (Paquetá, Conti, Laxalt, Musacchio, Duarte, Krunic..). Eventualitá improbabile, il solo Paquetá ha voci di mercato al momento.
> 
> ...


Che piaccia o no temo che la verità sia questa.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Pare il primo abate.
> Corre , si sbatte ma poi ci sarebbe pure la palla nel campo.



 giustamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla luce del marcato fatto, delle uscite e degli acquisti c'era secondo te spazio, tempo e disponibilità economica per affrontare la rivoluzione rangnick??
> 
> Alla fine la più bella eredità tecnica ce l'ha lasciata il milan post covid.
> Senza ibra, l'esplosione di rebic, la nascita della coppia kessie-benna, la conferma di theo, le prestazioni di gigio, il nuovo modulo,ecc ecc oggi saremmo disperati come e peggio dello scorso anno.
> ...



Chiunque, tranne il Chelsea vedesse in questo mercato post-Covid un luogo dove effettuare una rivoluzione della propria rosa é uscito scornato.

Vi ricordate della Juve di Pirlo che doveva fare 10 cessioni per fare 8 acquisti giovani?

Dal suo arrivo hanno rescisso Matouidi e Higuain e preso.... ancora nessuno.

Per questo ho scritto che la nostra scelta basata sul... va bene cosí ci fa partire avvantaggiati.


----------



## mabadi (20 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E dov'è lo scontro?



stessa mia domanda.
Peraltro se scontro fosse sui 70mln Maldini sarebbe da internare.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Settembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> stessa mia domanda.
> Peraltro se scontro fosse sui 70mln Maldini sarebbe da internare.



Esatto e sarebbe da lodare Eliott. Il che è tutto dire...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Vabbè alla base il concetto e sempre quello, vedute diverse su cosa va fatto di questa squadra, da una parte Paolo come prima Leonardo e poi Boban con l'intento di ritornare nel calcio che conta, dall' altra Elliott che bada a risparmiare perché non gli frega nulla della parte sportiva, nulla di nuovo quindi..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Pare il primo abate.
> Corre , si sbatte ma poi ci sarebbe pure la palla nel campo.



È una riserva pagata poco. Gioca in diversi ruoli, come Krunic.

Fondamentalmente sono dei tappabuchi. Ci servono se vogliamo poi permetterci gente da 5 6 7 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Secondo certi giornalisti il Milan è tipo l'autoscontro delle giostre.


----------



## Maximo (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Il Milan non spenderà mai 70 mln per Chiesa, sarebbe da folli. Allo stesso tempo dubito che Commisso possa tenere ancora un anno un giocatore che già l’anno scorso voleva andarsene. Logica vuole che si troverà un punto di incontro che accontenti tutti.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Basta vedere l'azione di ieri per capire che Chiesa (piaccia o non piaccia) è ciò che ci serve. In rosa non abbiamo un giocatore con tutti quei km/h nelle gambe.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il Milan non spenderà mai 70 mln per Chiesa, sarebbe da folli. Allo stesso tempo dubito che Commisso possa tenere ancora un anno un giocatore che già l’anno scorso voleva andarsene. Logica vuole che si troverà un punto di incontro che accontenti tutti.



Concordo, ragionamento logico; il mio dubbio è se davvero la proprietà vuole prendere Chiesa(Maldini immagino si ma non decide lui...)e fin dove è disposta ad arrivare; da qui mi vengono parecchi ma parecchi dubbi sulla buona conclusione, vedendo ciò che e accaduto ad oggi sono pessimista


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il Milan non spenderà mai 70 mln per Chiesa, sarebbe da folli. Allo stesso tempo dubito che Commisso possa tenere ancora un anno un giocatore che già l’anno scorso voleva andarsene. Logica vuole che si troverà un punto di incontro che accontenti tutti.



Sì, la logica dice questo. Ma con proprietari del genere mai dare nulla per troppo logico o scontato.


----------



## Zlatan87 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta vedere l'azione di ieri per capire che Chiesa (piaccia o non piaccia) è ciò che ci serve. In rosa non abbiamo un giocatore con tutti quei km/h nelle gambe.



Esattamente! A me personalmente piace tantissimo... Ara il campo!!! Per me sui 34/40mln è il prezzo giusto... Dobbiamo fare leva sul giocatore e alla fine cederanno, non possono permettersi di perdere il giocatore per 2noccioline...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Esattamente! A me personalmente piace tantissimo... Ara il campo!!! Per me sui 34/40mln è il prezzo giusto... Dobbiamo fare leva sul giocatore e alla fine cederanno, non possono permettersi di perdere il giocatore per 2noccioline...



Lo voglio vedere Elliott che spende 35/40 mln + ingaggio per un calciatore; correggetemi se sbaglio ma ad oggi MAI ACCADUTO


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere Elliott che spende 35/40 mln + ingaggio per un calciatore; correggetemi se sbaglio ma ad oggi MAI ACCADUTO



Pippiontek e Paccotà.
Poi sono rinsaviti perché quel progetto tecnico era fallimentare in partenza.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pippiontek e Paccotà.
> Poi sono rinsaviti perché quel progetto tecnico era fallimentare in partenza.



Giusto dimenticavo....bene, almeno c'è la speranza che possano di nuovo rifarlo!


----------



## Zlatan87 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere Elliott che spende 35/40 mln + ingaggio per un calciatore; correggetemi se sbaglio ma ad oggi MAI ACCADUTO



Beh alla fine Tonali costa quella cifra eh... Ovviamente con formule idonee per non pesare tutto in un singolo Bilancio...


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Settembre 2020)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe di spendere più di 40M per Chiesa.
> 
> Aggiungo una mia personale considerazione, l'unico buono della Fiorentina è Castrovilli e se riesce a mantenere una buona continuità può essere determinante.



Esatto. Altro che Chiesa! Prendessimo il super milanista Castrovilli sarei molto più contento.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta vedere l'azione di ieri per capire che Chiesa (piaccia o non piaccia) è ciò che ci serve. In rosa non abbiamo un giocatore con tutti quei km/h nelle gambe.



Onestamente ieri non mi ha convinto per nulla. A tratti era indolente a livelli di sugo. Senza l'assist la sua partita sarebbe stata da 4 visto che ha anche sprecato 2 buone occasioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere Elliott che spende 35/40 mln + ingaggio per un calciatore; correggetemi se sbaglio ma ad oggi MAI ACCADUTO



Paquetà.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Giusto dimenticavo....bene, almeno c'è la speranza che possano di nuovo rifarlo!



Dipende, perché loro potrebbero fare un ragionamento molto semplice: siamo da quarto posto con questi?
Se sì allora è giusto puntare alla Champs e fare all in, quindi è giusto investire bene per aumentare gli introiti, poi i dirigenti devono fare delle valutazioni specifiche che si basano anche sulla media punti e sull'importanza di certi giocatori, quindi Ibra sì o Ibra no, infatti 7 mln glieli hanno smollati senza problemi.
Seguendo la linea tenuta negli ultimi anni Chiesa e Milenkovic dovrebbero essere degli acquisti obbligati e cerchiati dal giorno 1 di mercato.


----------



## Kayl (20 Settembre 2020)

Se lo prendiamo già mi immagino il titolo "Se il Diavolo non va in Chiesa, è Chiesa ad andare al Diavolo".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Settembre 2020)

A me sta faccenda di Chiesa puzza e pure molto, secondo me andrà a finire come con la storia di Correa.
Siamo stati 2 mesi dietro a sto giocatore per non prenderlo più alla fine, spero non accada con Chiesa, anche se a me sto giocatore non piace per nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.


La questione Chiesa non esiste. Non capisco poi da dove escano le voci sul Milan. Peggio di una barzelletta.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Settembre 2020)

Se si riesce a stare sotto i 40 è da prendere subito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il Milan non spenderà mai 70 mln per Chiesa, sarebbe da folli. Allo stesso tempo dubito che Commisso possa tenere ancora un anno un giocatore che già l’anno scorso voleva andarsene. Logica vuole che si troverà un punto di incontro che accontenti tutti.



Anche perché la situazione di Chiesa è molto differente da quella di Belotti a suo tempo. Belotti rinnovò, Chiesa non l’ha fatto. E l’anno prossimo se ne andrà a zero, se non lo vendono.



Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Esattamente! A me personalmente piace tantissimo... Ara il campo!!! Per me sui 34/40mln è il prezzo giusto... Dobbiamo fare leva sul giocatore e alla fine cederanno, non possono permettersi di perdere il giocatore per 2noccioline...



Infatti, ma di che stiamo parlando, dai. Abbiamo Gallinejo e Salmonstriker sulla destra e ci lamenteremmo di Chiesa? Assurdo. Io fisserei un limite a 40 milioni, non un euro in più, comunque.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ieri non mi ha convinto per nulla. A tratti era indolente a livelli di sugo. *Senza l'assist la sua partita sarebbe stata da 4* visto che ha anche sprecato 2 buone occasioni.



Ma infatti...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Beh alla fine Tonali costa quella cifra eh... Ovviamente con formule idonee per non pesare tutto in un singolo Bilancio...



Guarda se prendono Milenkovic e Chiesa per me possono fare tutte le "magie" finanziarie che crefono; da tifoso m'interessa che rafforzino la squadra adeguatamente, ka pazienza di vedere il club fuori da tutto dopo 3 mesi l'ho finita sa un pezzo; credo di interpretare il sentire di molti tifosi scrivendo che nessuno chiede follie, ma un rafforzamento costante il tifoso ha IL DOVERE di chiederlo; ad oggi, a mio parere non è avvenuto, sarà l'anno giusto? speriamo!!!


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Qui dentro c'è gente che disquisisce e contesta le qualita tecniche di Chiesa , mi chiedo che partite seguono?? personalmente ogni volta che vedo in campo e VESTIRE LA MAGLIA DEL MILAN i vari krunic castillejo saalekoso provo semplicemente VERGOGNA


Può essere, io non provo affatto vergogna, sono giocatori che danno il loro contributo, ma Chiesa non è giocatore da 40 milioni o più. Tutto qui. È un buon giocatore.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Punto 1: non do lezioni proprio di niente ho espresso il mio parere, se non ti aggrada puoi passare oltre e ignorarmi , non mi offendero..
> Punto 2: ho scritto svariate volte che il cognome del belga mi risulta inscrivibile perciò abbrevio senza voler irridere nessuno
> 
> ti esorto nuovamente a passare tranquillamente oltre, visto che non ho mai avuto ne avrò mai occasione di rispondere ad un tuo post...



Luigi non puoi schivare le critiche dicendo passate oltre. I tuoi commenti sono innaccettabili


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ieri non mi ha convinto per nulla. A tratti era indolente a livelli di sugo. Senza l'assist la sua partita sarebbe stata da 4 visto che ha anche sprecato 2 buone occasioni.


Chiesa è da più di un anno che ha intenzione di partire, il suo ciclo a Firenze è ampiamente concluso. Magari sbaglierò, ma secondo me è lui il primo a voler venire al Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se si riesce a stare sotto i 40 è da prendere subito.


Si potrebbe fare 35 più bonus. Prestito a 10 milioni, 25 per il riscatto più qualche bonus in base agli obiettivi raggiunti.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Questa si che sarebbe stata la fine definitiva del Milan


Definitiva forse no ma sarebbe stato un nuovo inizio, magari col rischio di retrocedere e vedere risultati, non si sa bene quali visto che finora non ha vinto niente, tra qualche anno. Era una scelta giustificata per chi ormai ha capito di aver toccato il fondo e non ha più niente da perdere.. Visti i risultati non solo in termini numerici, ma di gioco e di valorizzazione dei giocatori, solo un pazzo avrebbe affidato il progetto a rangnick


----------



## Andre96 (20 Settembre 2020)

Questa settimana sarà decisiva. Se le "notizie" continueranno ad essere così generiche, non arriverà al 99 %.
Comunque secondo me alcune delle sue caratteristiche migliori, secondo gli estimatori, non esistono. Ad esempio si dice che corra molto e stanchi le difese. Io ho visto qualche partita della Fiorentina e quelle che ha giocato in Nazionale. Ok che alla Fiorentina magari non ha più voglia, ma nemmeno in Nazionale? Non fa nulla, non si sbatte proprio.
Considerando che se parliamo di qualità pure non è un fenomeno, quantomeno pretendo che si sbatta realmente in ogni partita. Non in una ogni tanto.
Sbaglierò io. Ma tanto non arriverà.
Spero ne arrivi uno, però. Castillejo dopo la partita contro gli irlandesi mi ha deluso tantissimo, sembrava quella che giocò contro il Dudelange.
Io spingo per Berardi per tanti motivi, ma qua nessuno lo ha mai citato ne mi ha mai risposto a riguardo. Inoltre nemmeno la società sembra pensarci o valutarlo come alternativa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È una riserva pagata poco. Gioca in diversi ruoli, come Krunic.
> 
> Fondamentalmente sono dei tappabuchi. Ci servono se vogliamo poi permetterci gente da 5 6 7 milioni l'anno.



pagata poco insomma...

uno come saele lo devi pagare 2.

8 saele
8 krunic
30-35 o quanti non ricordo leao
12 duarte (una perla)

tutta gente altamente inutile e strapagata. ok prende relativamente poco di stipendio, ma comunque tanto paragonato a stipendi delle altre squadre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere Elliott che spende 35/40 mln + ingaggio per un calciatore; correggetemi se sbaglio ma ad oggi MAI ACCADUTO



tonali


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ieri non mi ha convinto per nulla. A tratti era indolente a livelli di sugo. Senza l'assist la sua partita sarebbe stata da 4 visto che ha anche sprecato 2 buone occasioni.



fa piacere. ieri qui ho letto che è il migliore della serie A e che la partita lo ha confermato...
io non l'ho vista quindi non so.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché la situazione di Chiesa è molto differente da quella di Belotti a suo tempo. Belotti rinnovò, Chiesa non l’ha fatto. E l’anno prossimo se ne andrà a zero, se non lo vendono.
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti, ma di che stiamo parlando, dai. Abbiamo Gallinejo e Salmonstriker sulla destra e ci lamenteremmo di Chiesa? Assurdo. Io fisserei un limite a 40 milioni, non un euro in più, comunque.


Dovrebbe essere in scadenza nel 2022 quindi l'anno prossimo non se ne va a zero. Di sicuro più passa il tempo e meno armi contrattuali restano a Commisso. Chiesa sarebbe un upgrade a livello generale, non sono così sicuro lo sia rispetto a Castillejo. Le cifre di Commisso sono fuori dal mondo. Si può iniziare a discutere su cifre attorno alla metà. Naturalmente ammesso che si riesca a cedere Paquetà e magari anche un altro di quelli fuori progetto, così da liberare circa 15 milioni, altrimenti non se ne può fare nulla. E non certo perché "Elliott" non voglia scucire la grana.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ieri non mi ha convinto per nulla. A tratti era indolente a livelli di sugo. Senza l'assist la sua partita sarebbe stata da 4 visto che ha anche sprecato 2 buone occasioni.



Ieri ha giocato largo nel 3-5-2, pertanto é stato costretto dal modulo a fare tutta la fascia, arrivando in fase di conclusione spesso stanco. Nonostante ciò ha dato un assist che era solo da spingere in porta.
Per me ha fatto un'onesta partita da 6,5.

Poi neanche io spenderei 70 per lui, specie in un mercato condizionato dal Covid, però per me sarebbe l'ideale per il nostro gioco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tonali



Pure Pitalek e Poquezza se è per quello. Speriamo che Sandro si dimostri forte davvero.



jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere in scadenza nel 2022 quindi l'anno prossimo non se ne va a zero. Di sicuro più passa il tempo e meno armi contrattuali restano a Commisso. Chiesa sarebbe un upgrade a livello generale, non sono così sicuro lo sia rispetto a Castillejo. Le cifre di Commisso sono fuori dal mondo. Si può iniziare a discutere su cifre attorno alla metà. Naturalmente ammesso che si riesca a cedere Paquetà e magari anche un altro di quelli fuori progetto, così da liberare circa 15 milioni, altrimenti non se ne può fare nulla. E non certo perché "Elliott" non voglia scucire la grana.



Non sei sicuro che Frederick Church rappresenti un upgrade rispetto a Samu???


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.



Ma obiettivamente, chi comprerebbe a 70mln Chiesa?! Dai...a quella cifra deve arrivare uno che fa la differenza...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

*Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte. *


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte. *



L'arte della non notizia.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte. *



Senza contropartite a casa mia significa massimo 45-50 compresi i bonus, quindi un'operazione in prestito oneroso (molto alto per camuffare l'obbligo).
Prestito oneroso da 15 mln con pagamento dilazionato su due anni, andando in Champs non avremmo problemi.
Penso che l'uscita di Paccotà sbloccherà questa mentre per Milenkovic c'è sempre in ballo il discorso della "condizione precedente" in cui il Milan in base agli accordi con la Fiorentina potrebbe decidere di trasformare le cifre di Rebic in tutt'altro e ammorbidire le pretese di Commisso, lì secondo me basteranno 20+bonus e i 9 che potrebbero arrivargli attraverso l'altra operazione per il croato.
Bisogna capire una cosa, meno di 65 sarà impossibile spendere, c'è solo da capire le condizioni che favorirebbero il bilancio.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere Elliott che spende 35/40 mln + ingaggio per un calciatore; correggetemi se sbaglio ma ad oggi MAI ACCADUTO



Higuain Piatek Paqueta Tonali...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Higuain Piatek Paqueta Tonali...



Grazie per la precisazione; sono molto contento che ciò sia già accaduto perché significa che può risuccedere, e personalmente spero gia da questa sessione di mercato; ritengo che con Chiesa Milenkovic potremo essere in grado di lottare per un piazzamento champion, è già troppo troppo troppo tempo che siamo ai margini di tutto, è ora di ripartire o sbaglio?


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2020)

*Ora basta e tornate in topic e quotate le ultime notizie quando commentate.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte. *



Che palle sto Al Capone...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.
> 
> *Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte.*



.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pure Pitalek e Poquezza se è per quello. Speriamo che Sandro si dimostri forte davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> Non sei sicuro che Frederick Church rappresenti un upgrade rispetto a Samu???


Se diventasse un giorno un nostro giocatore tiferei per lui come per tutti, anzi forse più degli altri perché mi dimostri di essermi sbagliato. Tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare non ha dato l'impressione di essere un fuoriclasse. Non lo è neanche Castillejo intendiamoci, tutt'altro anche se non mi dispiace. Per intenderci, anche se come valore assoluto è inferiore a Suso e a molti altri incluso Chiesa, è molto più funzionale al nostro gioco. Se Chiesa sarà funzionale al nostro gioco spero lo dimostri sul campo. Finché non lo dimostrerà i miei dubbi rimangono. Sono giocatori diversi. Sarebbe un buon innesto comunque.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Ammesso che le notizie che trapelano siano vere, dopo che Commisso si è esposto in questo modo dubito la trattativa possa andare avanti alle condizioni gradite al milan


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ora basta e tornate in topic e quotate le ultime notizie quando commentate.*


Scusa, hai ragione.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Questa settimana sarà decisiva. Se le "notizie" continueranno ad essere così generiche, non arriverà al 99 %.
> Comunque secondo me alcune delle sue caratteristiche migliori, secondo gli estimatori, non esistono. Ad esempio si dice che corra molto e stanchi le difese. Io ho visto qualche partita della Fiorentina e quelle che ha giocato in Nazionale. Ok che alla Fiorentina magari non ha più voglia, ma nemmeno in Nazionale? Non fa nulla, non si sbatte proprio.
> Considerando che se parliamo di qualità pure non è un fenomeno, quantomeno pretendo che si sbatta realmente in ogni partita. Non in una ogni tanto.
> Sbaglierò io. Ma tanto non arriverà.
> ...



Ti rispondo io,magari Berardi,si porta dietro 10 gol e altrettanti assist,solo che da noi salterebbe un mare di partite per squalifica,non è ben visto dagli arbitri e con la nostra maglia addosso peggiorerebbe di molto la situazione.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, Federico Chiesa è il giocatore scelto da Maldini e Massara per rinforzare la fascia destra del Milan, ma la Fiorentina spara alto chiedendo 70 mln. Il fondo Elliott non è disposto ad investire tali cifre. La soluzione potrebbe arrivare dalla cessione di Paquetà e da una formula conveniente: prestito con obbligo. Ma i dirigenti viola devono accettare tale formula. Altrimenti non se ne farà nulla. Conterà anche la volontà del giocatore. Se la Fiorentina puntasse i piedi, Chiesa potrebbe decidere di non rinnovare.
> 
> *Sky: Commisso disposto a cedere Chiesa, ma solo con pagamento cash e immediato. Senza contropartite. Le cifre sono sempre alte.*


.



SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io,magari Berardi,si porta dietro 10 gol e altrettanti assist,solo che da noi salterebbe un mare di partite per squalifica,non è ben visto dagli arbitri e con la nostra maglia addosso peggiorerebbe di molto la situazione.



Quello è vero. Anche se secondo me potrebbe migliorare quell'aspetto. Non è tardi. Ma effettivamente da questo punto di vista è molto simile a Rebic. Fatto sta che a me Chiesa, al momento, convince davvero poco. Forse un anno fa aveva davvero fame e lottava, ma ora non mi pare stia continuando su questa strada. Va bene la particolare situazione con la Fiorentina, però anche in Nazionale lo vedo proprio "moscio".
Se viene, anche se ne dubito, tiferò per lui e spererò di sbagliare 
Mi auguro solo che facciano le scelte giuste, ne abbiamo proprio bisogno.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la precisazione; sono molto contento che ciò sia già accaduto perché significa che può risuccedere, e personalmente spero gia da questa sessione di mercato; ritengo che con Chiesa Milenkovic potremo essere in grado di lottare per un piazzamento champion, è già troppo troppo troppo tempo che siamo ai margini di tutto, è ora di ripartire o sbaglio?



No hai ragione. 

Difficile dire comunque. C'è quella cosa per la quale dobbiamo indossare le mascherine... incide su certe strategie.

Ho come l'impressione in generale che siano tutte un po' frenate su certi investimenti e sotto tanti aspetti e pure comprensibile. 

Naturalmente tenendo conto del proporzioni. I nostri 40 milioni sono come 100 e passa del Chelsea, considerando i ricavi delle due società. 

Vedremo. Io credo che in serie A ci saranno poche spese importanti, tutte aspetteranno gennaio per capire meglio la situazione.


----------

